# Tro voada



## JorgePaulo (13 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

Boa noite
Precisava de registos de trovoada, zona de Santa Maria da Feira, Setembro de 2016. Algem sabe como posso obter?


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

JorgePaulo disse:


> Boa noite
> Precisava de registos de trovoada, zona de Santa Maria da Feira, Setembro de 2016. Algem sabe como posso obter?


Olá Jorge.
Penso que haverá pessoal que tenha esse tipo de registo, talvez os que fazem parte do projecto Blitzortung. 
Alguém sabe se existe este tipo de log?


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

stormiday disse:


> Olá Jorge.
> Penso que haverá pessoal que tenha esse tipo de registo, talvez os que fazem parte do projecto Blitzortung.
> Alguém sabe se existe este tipo de log?


Já encontrei;
http://en.blitzortung.org/historical_maps.php?map=13


----------

